# Duyuru > Kültür >  Ege kıyılarının kadim dili

## anau

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN Limni (Lemnos) adasında bulunmuş bir yazıtın *As* halkı tarafından oluşturulduğundan 63 sayılı yazımda söz ettim. Bu halk sadece Limni adasında değil, tüm Ege adalarında ve kıyılarında yerleşim bölgeleri kurmuştur. Alttaki resimde solda Ege kıyıları ve sağda *Lemnos* adası görülüyor. Lemnos adasının iki önemli yerleşim merkezi Hephaistia ve Poliochni şehirleridir. *Hephaistia* şehri ile Girit’teki *Phaistos* şehrinin hemen hemen aynı ismi taşıması her iki ada kültürünün aynı olduğuna işarettir. (Bkz. 44 sayılı Tatar Türkçe’si ile Phiastos Diski başlıklı yazım)
 Diğer önemli şehir olan Poliochni adını *Poli* (çok) - *Ochni* (Okh-lu) şeklinde ayırırsak *üOK OKHLU* anlamı ortaya çıkar. şu halde, kadim dönemde bu adaya *AS* boyları ile birlikte *OK* boylarının da yerleşmiş oldukları anlaşılıyor. AS ve OK boyları bir-arada olduklarından ve aynı dili konuştuklarından tümüne *SAKA* veya *AKHA* denmiştir.
 Midilli, yani *Lesbos* adası Amazonların asıl yerleşim bölgesi olmakla birlikte, tüm batı Anadolu’da şehirler kurmuşlardır. (Bkz. 36 sayılı Tarkandemos Mührü başlıklı yazım)
 Anadolu’nun Ege kıyılarında ün Türkler tarafından kurulmuş fakat zaman içinde Yunan kültürü etkisine girmiş üç önemli merkezden söz etmek isterim. Bunlar *Truva*, *Assos* ve *Lysimakheia* şehirleridir. Truva adı aslında bir şehir adı olmayıp bir bölge adıdır. Bölge *Tur-üyü* adından *TROİA* adına ve sonra TRUVA şekline dönüşmüştür. Tur üyü ise /Tur halkının bölgesi/ demektir.
 Avusturyalı araştırmacı *Helmut Uhlig* (1922-1997) bu konuda şu açıklamaları yapıyor: (Kaynak: Avrupa’nın Anası Anadolu, Telos yayınları, sayfa 123)
“*Truva adıyla bir kent, üanakkale’de ya da başka bir yerde hiçbir zaman olmadı. Burası, Homeros tarafından ‘İliyada’ (İlias) olarak tanımlandı. Bu ad, orada yaşayanların ‘Truvalı’ adını kullanmasından kaynaklandı. Hektor ve Priamos gibi kahramanlar ile Paris gibi hoppa kişiler de bu halktandı. Kentin Yunanca’daki tarihi adı İlion ya da İlios’tu ve bu nedenle de destandaki adı İliyada’ydı*.”
* İlias* adının aslında *AS-İLİ* olduğu ve sadece sözcüklerin yer değiştirmiş oldukları anlaşılıyor. Bunun nedeni de okunuşun yönü olabilir. Keza, diğer şekilleri olan İlion /*Evren İli*/ ve İlios da /*Osk ili*/ anlamlarını içerirler. Hektor adında da *Okh-Tur* kök sözcükleri bulunabilir. Truva’nın fethedilip Yunanlaşması M.ü. 1180 yıllarına rastlar. Bu tarihten sonra tüm Ege kıyılarına Yunan dili ve kültürü hakim olmuştur.
Ancak, kadim kültürde yetişen düşünürler bu bölgede yeşermeye devam etmişlerdir. ürneğin, *Aristoteles* (Aristo, M.ü. 384-322) *Assos* şehrinde uzun süre yaşamıştır. Assos’un açılımı *AS-IS* /As halkına ait/ olduğu apaçık ortadadır. 
üanakkale-Bolayır yakınlarında bulunmuş olan kadim bir kent de *Lysimakheia* yerleşimidir. (Kaynak: Toplumsal Tarih dergisi, Ağostos 2007, sayı 164, sayfa 22) 
 Alttaki resimde Lysimakheia şehrini kuran ve şehre adını veren kral Lysimakhos adına basılan sikke görülüyor. M.ü. 309 yılında kurulduğu iddia edilen bu şehrin kadim bir ün-Türk kültürü ile ilişkili olduğu görüşündeyim. Sikke üzerinde başı bulunan kişinin koç boynuzları taşıdığına dikkatinizi çekerim . Bu özellik doğrudan ün-Türk kültürünü hatırlatmaktadır. (Bkz. 25 sayılı ün Türklerin Kutsal Hayvanları başlıklı yazım)
 Sikkenin diğer yüzünde oturan savaşçı (başlığı, kalkanı ve mızrağı olan) bir kadın görülüyor. Bu resim bizi doğrudan anaerkil Amazon kültürüne yöneltiyor. Kadının elinde bir dişi tanrıça (kanatlı kam) ve dizi üzerinde bir OK simgesi var. Bu simge de *OKH* kültürüne işaret ediyor.
Sikkenin bu yüzünde Yunan harfleri ile “*Basileos*” ile “*Lysimakhos*” sözcükleri yazılmış. Basileos sözü bir özel isim midir? Yoksa, bugünkü Türkçe ile dahi anlamlı olan “*Basılış*” sözü müdür? Yuınanca *ş* harfi olmadığından *S* ve *I* harfi olamadığından yerine *EO* kullanılmış olabilir. şu halde, bu sözcük özel isim olmayıp sikkenin nerede basılmış olduğunu belirtiyor. Ayrıca diğer sözcük olan Yunanca Lysimakhos adını *Lus-ım-Akh-ıs* şeklinde ayırırsak anlamı *Ulusum Okh-dır* olmaktadır. L harfinin aynı zamanda *UL* olarak da okunabileceğinden söz ettim. (Bkz. 15 sayılı Etrüsk ve Likya Yazısı başlıklı yazım) Yani, sikkede yazılı sözcükleri *Basan ulusum Okh-dır* şeklinde yorumlamak mümkündür.
 Elbette ki, zaman içinde Yunan dilinin ve kültürünün etkisi altında bölgede ün-Türk dili tümüyle yok olmuş, şehrin adı Lysimakheia şekline dönüşmüş, aslı *Basan* olan ve güç ile kuvvet anlamlarını taşıyan sözcük *Basil* veya *Vasil* şeklinde özel isim olarak kullanıma girmiştir.

----------

